# Curly Sweet Gum Turkey Pots



## rdnkmedic (Oct 30, 2013)

Couple of new pot calls. These are from the curly Georgia sweet gum that I have talked about all summer. I think they are special let me know what you think.

Slate over glass and anodized aluminum over glass. The striker tops are SG too. One is purpleheart, the other is hickory. 

Sorry the pics are upside down. Not sure how to fix that after the fact. Maybe a Mod can help me out. But then again, if you're looking at a circle, which way is upside down?

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 30, 2013)

Very sharp calls. I can see why you were excited about the sweet gum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 30, 2013)

I really like the recessed detail on 1319 but they are both sweet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 30, 2013)

They look great... That wood is awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bluedot (Oct 30, 2013)

Very Nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 30, 2013)

Great work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome! That wood is fantastic too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey Sprung, some of that SG is on it's way to ND. Let's see what you can do with it.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 30, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> Hey Sprung, some of that SG is on it's way to ND. Let's see what you can do with it.



That's part of what made your box so tempting! And I'm looking forward to it! :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Oct 30, 2013)

Man those look awesome Kevin! Seems like you really have the hang of it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 30, 2013)

That stuff is just eye candy, and you do a great job of crafting it. Superb.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## myingling (Oct 30, 2013)

That's some good lookin wood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 6, 2013)

Kevin - Nice job. I can't help but think about your sauce... maybe some turkey jerky in your future? Beautiful calls from some beautiful wood.
Scott


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks Scott. I need to make a batch of sauce here pretty soon. Just let me know.


----------

